# Grazing Last Years Sorghum



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I have access to a sorghum field that was used as a food plot for deer and pheasant last fall. Anybody ever graze sorghum after it sat all year? Anybody know if prussic acid or anything else would be an issue for pregnant cows?


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Prussic acid should not be an issue, it is rapidly released after frost., and should be long gone
I'd say it should be safe to graze. 
You may want to consider strip grazing it if there is any amount of grain out there.
If it was a wildlife mix of some sorts, make sure there was no Proso millet in the mix, as that can sometimes abort calves.

Brad 
NE Nebraska


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. I did hear from some others on other boards that they thought the same thing. However since I don't know what was in the mix I guess it's safer to bale it and feed it after calving.


----------

